# Cubing Competition



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hello, everyone This is my first post here, so forgive me if I posted it in the wrong spot. I am well aware the World Cube Association arranges the cubing competitions, but is there any way to persuade the location? I would love to go to a competition and a few of my friends would too. However the closest competition we have ever seen is Atlanta, Georgia. We were hoping for Central - Southern Florida. Most of us don't have access to plane tickets just to cube. If anyone knows if there is going to be a competition in Florida or likes the idea. Let Me Know. and if you live in the Southern Florida area let me know we have local competitions, (like 20 people nothing major) but its fun. 

Thanks

SkilfulPenguin


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 25, 2009)

You can organize a competition yourself if you really want to, meaning YOU get to pick the location. All you need is to get it approved by the WCA and make sure a delegate is in attendance. There may be more to it, but I'm not really an expert in that field.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 25, 2009)

http://www.cubingusa.com/cguide.php has lots of details.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you want to organize a competition, compete first, or you'll have no idea what's happening. That's foremost.

To organize my competition, I had to print about 50+ pages, spend a few hours filling them in, get food(breakfast and lunch), work with money, and slap some people for not knowing the rules. Might sound easy, but trust me, a lot of it is dull, tedious work.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 25, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> If you want to organize a competition, compete first, or you'll have no idea what's happening. That's foremost.
> 
> To organize my competition, I had to print about 50+ pages, spend a few hours filling them in, get food(breakfast and lunch), work with money, and slap some people for not knowing the rules. Might sound easy, but trust me, a lot of it is dull, tedious work.



Well, I don't know, I don't consider slapping people dull or tedious. Maybe I'll try organizing. Unfortunately, I've never gone to a competition, and I don't know if there will every be one close to St. Louis again after MO open.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 25, 2009)

endless_akatsuki said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to organize a competition, compete first, or you'll have no idea what's happening. That's foremost.
> ...


No. Go to a competition before you organize one.


----------



## SkilfulPenguin (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the speedy responses, that website gives some good insight, I don't feel I'm in the right position to organize a competition just yet. However I'd love to attend one do you any of you know of one happening in Central - Southern Florida? Southern preferibably


----------



## kennytheman (Aug 28, 2009)

hey im in south florida to so if u know of any let me now im in coral springs so yeah i been looking for cubes but none here let me know


----------



## MuddyFingers12 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hello, i'm new, but are an experienced cuber. I do live in florida, ocala, and it seems that maybe with some hard work and timming we could make a compitition here!


----------



## TheZenith27 (Oct 19, 2013)

New bump record?


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 19, 2013)

TheZenith27 said:


> New bump record?



Not even close...

Also, I know this isn't what you intended, but it's better not to make people feel bad about bumping, when it really is the right procedure a lot of the time.


----------

